# cumberland below the dam " Trout heaven"



## PT-63 (Oct 10, 2011)

drug my boat 250 mi down to Cumberland to fish the spillway and river for trout and walleye. the place has good size fish , and numbers .Been good to me for over 20 yrs.Slide into Kendal access,as the fog parts .DENYED!!! the ramp is closed for removal and replacement!!!! No sign or posting on internet or even the road, just a piece of caution tape and 5 guys runnin a pavement breaker. Wathched 6 more boats arrive while I was fishing from the rocks. lotza cussin an screachin tires. caught some stockin size . Saturday they turned the water off around noon.


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

there is more than one put-in on the cumberland by the dam. check this out...






Cumberland River Tailwater







fw.ky.gov


----------



## PT-63 (Oct 10, 2011)

privateer said:


> there is more than one put-in on the cumberland by the dam. check this out...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes I'm familiar with them. However few are capable of launching a 17 ft alum deep Vee , comfortably. most are old road beds , poorly maintained.Ok for drift and flat boats, canoes & kayaks. Then throw in the variable water lavels and I opted to fish from the rocks.


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

we will have to meet there sometime. my son fishes there quite frequently in my driftboat... we can take that out and put him on the oars too.


----------



## PT-63 (Oct 10, 2011)

privateer said:


> we will have to meet there sometime. my son fishes there quite frequently in my driftboat... we can take that out and put him on the oars too.


I got an old 8ft inflatable dinghy/lectric mtr I'd like to try there sometime . Sometime warm! Since I've aged ,I appreciate the bigger boat more now. bank fishing was fine .several 12 -14 inchers. guy up stream from me caught a 34 in sturgeon friday! He fought it for 30 mins, took lotza pics and measurements, released it ASAP. Gave him round of applause. Told him to contact the state Bioligist, that might get him abadge or patch of somekind.


----------



## PT-63 (Oct 10, 2011)

talked with the contractors .They told me the project is for repair of the 2018-19 flood damage. New ramp, park and rip rap all the way up stream to the 475' mark. looks like their gonna parley the hatchery success into a tourist attraction.


----------



## thedudeabides (Apr 13, 2009)

What’s the outflow looking like? River depth currently?


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

PT-63 said:


> I got an old 8ft inflatable dinghy/lectric mtr I'd like to try there sometime . Sometime warm! Since I've aged ,I appreciate the bigger boat more now. bank fishing was fine .several 12 -14 inchers. guy up stream from me caught a 34 in sturgeon friday! He fought it for 30 mins, took lotza pics and measurements, released it ASAP. Gave him round of applause. Told him to contact the state Bioligist, that might get him abadge or patch of somekind.


A StealthCraft Aftermath drift boat is pretty roomy and as stable as my 18' alumacraft Trophy... We run a 6hp merc on the Aftermath to do multiple drifts in tailwaters. It gets run many days on the Clintch River - Noris Dam to Clinton in East TN - a 10-mile tailwater trout drift. Planning on having a power drifter with outboard jet built by the StealthCraft folks - will put one of the remote controlled electric trolling motors on this so i won't need oars... The Aftermath was a custom build for us in 2019.


----------

